# Honda Foreman 400 4x4?



## Henry Hill (Jan 27, 2003)

Its a 2001 4x4 Foreman 400-Red- 74 hours 372 miles. This machine has not been used much, Takes bait out during deer season, Some ice fishing and a little grass cutting. But most of the time it sits in the garage in the way collecting dust. $4100.00 Also have finish cut swisher deck mower 44 inch cut was 900 new sell 4 $400.00


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

according to www.kbb.com (kelly blue book) about $4,095


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Please post in our classifieds section at:Michigan Sportsman Classifieds


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jan 10, 2004)

Check your PM regarding quad.

Fish Whisperer


----------

